# Decca Radar, New Malden- March 2017



## zombizza (Mar 14, 2017)

Previously visited this joint a few years ago, it really is a...... pit.
Anyhow, I was bored and hadn't really got around the whole place last time.
There are actually a couple of photogenic rooms and I really liked the mushrooms - Haven't seen a good crop of mushrooms inside a building before. But essentially it is a real mess. There is the full life cycle of pidgy in here in mass numbers as well - eggs, chicks, dying and dead....as well as stalagmites of crap.

_Decca Radar was bought in 1979 by Racal Electronics forming Racal-Decca Marine and related companies. Early Racal-Decca radars had dropped the Decca name, but it was later restored. At this time the business was run from New Malden in Surrey. In the mid-1980s, Decca introduced the BridgeMaster series of radars, which used a rasterized colour display. The BridgeMaster II series followed, with a Motorola68000 CPU and software options like vector traces showing the trajectories of other ships as part of the ARPA package._

​































​


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2017)

Blimey...that is trashed! Good set.


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2017)

I think I can honestly say that in 15 years of doing this, that is the most trashed site I've ever seen.


----------



## theartist (Mar 15, 2017)

absolutely wrecked. the destuctive hand of man.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep, pretty well thrashed and looks dangerous as well.


----------



## smiler (Mar 15, 2017)

You made an interesting post from that zom, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Mar 15, 2017)

krela said:


> I think I can honestly say that in 15 years of doing this, that is the most trashed site I've ever seen.



It's definitely up there although I've seen a few that give this a run for it's money! 

The whole place looks dank, and I can smell it from here...


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Mar 15, 2017)

love the fungi shot!


----------



## odeon master (Mar 15, 2017)

that looks a stangnant stink bowl of a place ! sky rat infested too, seen some cinemas with the dead, nesting on dead, and rotton eggs and mountains of crap lol, gets on the back of your throat


----------



## zombizza (Mar 15, 2017)

krela said:


> I think I can honestly say that in 15 years of doing this, that is the most trashed site I've ever seen.



Haha, that makes me proud, in a weird way


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 16, 2017)

I see what you mean about the shrooms and shit stalagmites, nicely shot


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

You were a braver man than me,sure I could smell the site looking at the shots.Smashing photos and well done!!


----------

